# Serotta Forum Down



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

8/15, 3:00pm forum has been down all day. did we kill it again? mikki's controversial thread was locked two days ago, what happened overnight that serotta shut the forum off again? or is it just down for maintainence?


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Why am I not allowed to join?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

fux said:


> Why am I not allowed to join?


You can't if you have a G-mail account. They're trying to stop spammers, who seem to mostly use G-mail.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

No g-mail here.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

me too, tried to join about a year ago and it did not work


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Apparently the Serotta forum is having technical problems again. I have not been able to access the site for a couple of days now. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

serotta forum s*##¤, never been able to access


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Y'all can rest easy now, the Serotta Forum is back up and running!


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Is the forum down for anbody else? It gives me an intro page and asks me to sign up but you can't sign up.


----------



## bytesiz (Mar 20, 2008)

Birddog said:


> Is the forum down for anbody else? It gives me an intro page and asks me to sign up but you can't sign up.


Same here.


----------



## Econoline (Jul 17, 2004)

Birddog said:


> Is the forum down for anbody else? It gives me an intro page and asks me to sign up but you can't sign up.


Same here. I wondering if it's been taken down for good. Seems like some unpopular changes were generating some controversy.


----------



## bytesiz (Mar 20, 2008)

Econoline said:


> Same here. I wondering if it's been taken down for good. Seems like some unpopular changes were generating some controversy.


I hope not. That would suck.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

no workee for me either...

dang, it was a nice change of pace to visit there occassionally. much different tone than RBR...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Me either. It's funny but the intro page says 10,000 members. I remember reading the "complaining" threads and it was only a handful of people. I'm wondering if a handful out of 10,000 is enough for Serotta to pull the plug?


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Fivethumbs said:


> Me either. It's funny but the intro page says 10,000 members. I remember reading the "complaining" threads and it was only a handful of people. I'm wondering if a handful out of 10,000 is enough for Serotta to pull the plug?


Been a whole bunch of turmoil over past 72 hours, some of it getting personal... might have been too much for Serotta.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm guessing (and hoping) it's just a technical issue.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> I'm guessing (and hoping) it's just a technical issue.


It's back. Serotta updated their website. New address: http://forums.serotta.com/


----------

